# Random aggression!!



## Jennyoreilly91 (Feb 9, 2021)

Hey all!
So I have a 4 year old cockapoo that I got off a friend when he was 9 months old. When we got him he was a lovely dog, fab with kids, men Everyone. As he’s got older he hates children and men. People can’t come to the house without him lunging. Which is fine, I can sort that. 
my issue is he randomly goes for my mum who lives with me. It’s not often. He did it previous in my bedroom so we put it down to because it’s my space and he’s protective over me. But this morning all she did was leave her bedroom and he bit her.
He loves my mum usually he’s always cuddling her and he sees her the most. He’s never once gone for me.

she’s getting so stressed with him I don’t want her to make me rehome him 

he had a really bad ear infection last year too which he had to be put under general to even look in his ear.

thanks


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

If this is out of character then I would suggest a full vet check as illness can make dogs behave differently.

Otherwise is he the sort of dog who guards things? There will always be a reason for the biting and he should be giving lots of warning before he goes to a bite so sounds like you need to get a decent reward based trainer involved but also look at the full situations for each incident and the triggers. Look at APDT or IMDT for decent trainers who should be able to help.

Things can usually be resolved but you need to learn to read your dog and understand the reason for his behaviour before you can fix it.


----------



## Jennyoreilly91 (Feb 9, 2021)

He guards the house and he’s protective over me, it’s whenever she’s near my room we’ve guessed. He’s never done it downstairs with her or in her room


----------

